# FRA Give Clean Air Approval to CAHSR



## leemell (Oct 20, 2012)

*The FRA just released **this** clearance* *for the first section of construction**. **It is entitled:* *Notice of Availability of a Final General Conformity Determination for the California High-Speed Train System Merced to Fresno Section. *


----------

